# 1950s English Champion Sports 3-Speed daily rider project



## Groundhog (Sep 25, 2015)

*[please delete]*

sorry- wrong section


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 25, 2015)

sorry wrong section


----------



## rhenning (Sep 26, 2015)

Beautiful bike but that is actually a light weight not a middle weight bike.  Very very nice bike.  Roger


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks and- Oops! Sorry about that! Guess I should avoid posting via the phone. Moderators please move/delete if I don't figure out how first.


----------

